# Spent last night on Yubo



## Amnesia (Mar 5, 2021)

It was certainly fun entering girls livestreams who have little viewers. Some would see me enter and start laughing and just say "catfiiiiiiiiiiiish" and make fun of me for catfishing. Some girls who were with a friend would turn to their friend and whisper something like "omg look at this guy who just entered, catifsh." One girl saw me enter and paused and kinda started fixing her hair and said hi. 

One girl saw me enter and was drunk and started saying like freaking out like saying I am scary and no way I am real, that if I was real she would die and then all the other guys in her chat started making fun of me for being a catfish and telling me to "go live" cause I was a weirdo for being a catfish. Literally like 3 guys in her chat were all talking shit to me and also making fun that I had an android phone in my selfie photos.

So she invited me to go live and when I appeared on the stream the girl literally ran away from her phone and disappeared for like a minute, and at the same time she also invited another guy in the chat to go live so it was just me and him talking for a bit and the chat was like oh shit he IS real. The girl finally came back and was like unable to talk with a mix of disbelief and laughing. At this point it was the girl, me and another guy on the video chat. The girl still couldnt believe I was real, asked for my IG/tiktok and told her I have none. Then the guy on the video was like why are u surprised hes real? The girl said "CAUSE LOOK AT HIM, he looks like a ken doll!" Then the guy said but you thought I was real, the girl responds *well yeah u are good looking, but you look like a real person, look at Amnesia, his pics looked like something straight off a google search for male model" *

At that point she started praising my looks and I started feeling bad for the other guy on the live stream with us cause he was getting mogged horribly since I was getting all the attention. I asked for the girls snap and added her and we ended up chatting more later. But she lives far away so we wont ever meet up



_That was the highlight of the night other things were_

*- In general just hearing young girls / guy speak and talk in these streams, the music they listen to, references and all that really hit home as to how old I am and out of touch with the youth I am. 
-I got made fun of for having an android in my pics
-Some of the girls streams I went into were like 16 and when they say me talk they told me I looked like their dad/old and it was weird I was in their stream
-Some girls had no reaction to me being in their stream, it wasnt like every girl saw me and complimented me on my looks, not even half
-A lot of GUYS in the chats of the girls livestreams talk shit to me and call me a catfish just as much as the girl streamers



Pic of the girl from the stream where I went live




*


----------



## Biggdink (Mar 5, 2021)

Aren’t you scared @FBI might come knock at your door ?


----------



## Deleted member 10367 (Mar 5, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Aren’t you scared @FBI might come knock at your door ?


He´s a white Chad, he´ll be alright.


----------



## Deleted member 10413 (Mar 5, 2021)

*Aren't bragging threads not aloud.









*


----------



## Beetlejuice (Mar 5, 2021)

*-I got made fun of for having an android in my pics*


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Mar 5, 2021)

loox said:


> dot


hey do u have that pic with plates more dates next to a picture of that pitbull? the really funny one


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Mar 5, 2021)

How old did you larp as lmao


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 5, 2021)

i must’ve had an amnesia


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Mar 5, 2021)

jb maxxing or death


----------



## .👽. (Mar 5, 2021)

Wtf this girl is 16??????


----------



## sKdLeL (Mar 5, 2021)

dnr bench pressing is all that mtters dedsrs


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Mar 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Some of the girls streams I went into were like 16 and when they say me talk they told me I looked like their dad/old and it was weird I was in their stream


Caged at thinking walking into a virtual highschool at 32 would lead to any other reaction


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> How old did you larp as lmao





Hopelessmofoker said:


> Wtf this girl is 16??????


no not the girl in the pic shes 20


I larped as 22


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Mar 5, 2021)

tales from chad


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> It was certainly fun entering girls livestreams who have little viewers. Some would see me enter and start laughing and just say "catfiiiiiiiiiiiish" and make fun of me for catfishing. Some girls who were with a friend would turn to their friend and whisper something like "omg look at this guy who just entered, catifsh." One girl saw me enter and paused and kinda started fixing her hair and said hi.
> 
> One girl saw me enter and was drunk and started saying like freaking out like saying I am scary and no way I am real, that if I was real she would die and then all the other guys in her chat started making fun of me for being a catfish and telling me to "go live" cause I was a weirdo for being a catfish. Literally like 3 guys in her chat were all talking shit to me and also making fun that I had an android phone in my selfie photos.
> 
> ...


I would just open my front cam when it hits peak heat


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 5, 2021)

Also like EVERY SIGNLE person has those colored LED lights in their room


----------



## Deleted member 12828 (Mar 5, 2021)

All this happend in your head, or?


----------



## Deleted member 10107 (Mar 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Also like EVERY SIGNLE person has those colored LED lights in their room


A must in 2021


----------



## Mysticcc (Mar 5, 2021)

Bro you re not that goodlooking I mean it's not like you come from another planet or something idk why they would say you re a catfish, unless you re humble bragging


----------



## Lars (Mar 5, 2021)

Mysticcc said:


> Bro you re not that goodlooking I mean it's not like you come from another planet or something idk why they would say you re a catfish, unless you re humble bragging


They also called me Catfish alot i am fucking banned from yubo because of that


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 5, 2021)

Mysticcc said:


> Bro you re not that goodlooking I mean it's not like you come from another planet or something idk why they would say you re a catfish, unless you re humble bragging


agreed


but also many on yubo are legit ethnic subhumans with profiel pics flashing money and shit its so cringe. That girl just made the comment "i didnt expect someone good looking to be on livestreams thats why it caught me off guard" and shes right



*One good thing about Yubo livestream is that u get to see what the girl actually looks like vs her Frauded filtered profile pics. It's a good exercise to see like what you're swiping on Tinder vs what will really show up at your house*


----------



## Lmao (Mar 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> but also many on yubo are legit ethnic subhumans with profiel pics flashing money and shit its so cringe. That girl just made the comment "i didnt expect someone good looking to be on livestreams thats why it caught me off guard" and shes right


Those guys are a disgrace tbh. Looksmaxxing is way better than doing that. At least also learn to fraud your pics if you are ugly.


----------



## Spartacus1- (Mar 5, 2021)

Good thread


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 5, 2021)

Another thing that intrigued me was how many younger ppl don't know certain phrases I use or are just DUMB


*"Don't harbor hate" - "huh? Harbor, what does that word mean?"
"People are so flakey" - "uhh u mean fake" a different girl replies
"I am not holding my breath on that happening" - "What do u mean by that" another girl said*


----------



## Vitruvian (Mar 5, 2021)

They are raised by their phones


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> It was certainly fun entering girls livestreams who have little viewers. Some would see me enter and start laughing and just say "catfiiiiiiiiiiiish" and make fun of me for catfishing. Some girls who were with a friend would turn to their friend and whisper something like "omg look at this guy who just entered, catifsh." One girl saw me enter and paused and kinda started fixing her hair and said hi.
> 
> One girl saw me enter and was drunk and started saying like freaking out like saying I am scary and no way I am real, that if I was real she would die and then all the other guys in her chat started making fun of me for being a catfish and telling me to "go live" cause I was a weirdo for being a catfish. Literally like 3 guys in her chat were all talking shit to me and also making fun that I had an android phone in my selfie photos.
> 
> ...


Dn


----------



## Jagged0 (Mar 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> It was certainly fun entering girls livestreams who have little viewers. Some would see me enter and start laughing and just say "catfiiiiiiiiiiiish" and make fun of me for catfishing. Some girls who were with a friend would turn to their friend and whisper something like "omg look at this guy who just entered, catifsh." One girl saw me enter and paused and kinda started fixing her hair and said hi.
> 
> One girl saw me enter and was drunk and started saying like freaking out like saying I am scary and no way I am real, that if I was real she would die and then all the other guys in her chat started making fun of me for being a catfish and telling me to "go live" cause I was a weirdo for being a catfish. Literally like 3 guys in her chat were all talking shit to me and also making fun that I had an android phone in my selfie photos.
> 
> ...


We need amnesia goes on yubo channel in the discord


----------



## Jagged0 (Mar 5, 2021)

Or yubo adventures lol


----------



## TITUS (Mar 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Another thing that intrigued me was how many younger ppl don't know certain phrases I use or are just DUMB
> 
> 
> *"Don't harbor hate" - "huh? Harbor, what does that word mean?"
> ...


It's just the mix of low IQ and low age.


----------



## skull_mogger (Mar 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> * -I got made fun of for having an android in my pics*


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Mar 5, 2021)

i wish i got in one of ur lives so i can learn how u heightfraud so hard


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 5, 2021)

skull_mogger said:


>



@Zyros tbh

it was both girls AND mostly GUYS making fun of the fact I had an android


----------



## Jamesothy (Mar 5, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Aren’t you scared @FBI might come knock at your door ?


I don't get it. Did he do anything illegal?


----------



## Jamesothy (Mar 5, 2021)

Grimba said:


> *Aren't bragging threads not aloud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, only humble bragging isn't allowed.


----------



## Jamesothy (Mar 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> @Zyros tbh
> 
> it was both girls AND mostly GUYS making fun of the fact I had an android


Lol, kids these days.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Mar 5, 2021)

how old are you Amnesia


----------



## Enfant terrible (Mar 5, 2021)

ok


----------



## Zyros (Mar 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> @Zyros tbh
> 
> it was both girls AND mostly GUYS making fun of the fact I had an android


you are from america right? Making fun of people for having an android when android right now is more high end than apple, is pure corporate brainwashing done really succesfully.


----------



## Hozay (Mar 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Another thing that intrigued me was how many younger ppl don't know certain phrases I use or are just DUMB
> 
> 
> *"Don't harbor hate" - "huh? Harbor, what does that word mean?"
> ...


Bunch of retarded zoomers


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Also like EVERY SIGNLE person has those colored LED lights in their room


true, such a weird zoomer trend


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 5, 2021)

Oh a group of 15 year olds called me a DILF


----------



## Blackgymmax (Mar 6, 2021)

Androidcels on suicide watch. Just popped my anti depressants OP


----------



## court monarch777 (Mar 7, 2021)

life mode god


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 7, 2021)

i enter a chat and either ppl are like wow u a catfish or they say wow u look like a dad


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 7, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> how old are you Amnesia


He's just your typical 33 yo man on yubo,nothin to see here just move along.


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 7, 2021)

i get called white boy a lot when i go into hispanic channels. I got called "white" for using the word "despite"

@TITUS


At least I havent been made of for my shitty voice by any girls yet


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Mar 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Lars2210 (Mar 8, 2021)

Lol idk brah no matter how goodlookung you are girls just don’t act out all dingy like that off rip

I mean it’s not like fukin Bieber or drake popped out on her livestream. Appearance doesn’t give u that kinda clout


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 11, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i get called white boy a lot when i go into hispanic channels. I got called "white" for using the word "despite"
> 
> @TITUS
> 
> ...


"Jbw bro" 
Meahwile white is literally an insult


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Mar 11, 2021)

Ur literally on the oldcel version of yubo set ur age as 17 and youll get real fun


----------



## Jagged0 (Mar 11, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> Ur literally on the oldcel version of yubo set ur age as 17 and youll get real fun


No ones buying he’s 17 looks too old


----------



## bwrauycnee (Mar 15, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Another thing that intrigued me was how many younger ppl don't know certain phrases I use or are just DUMB
> 
> 
> *"Don't harbor hate" - "huh? Harbor, what does that word mean?"
> ...


Osteonomy , genioplasty, maxilla etc. Fry their brains with sophisticated looksmaxing lexicon.


----------



## Artturih (Mar 21, 2021)

Yea, I feel u. When I was in Yubo people used to call me catfish and shit but maybe not THAT much or idk if you are overexagerating or not like did they call u that in every live or what? I have got the "you look like a model from google" before. So weird the world we live in. People there are also very toxic so not suprised by the comments. Bunch of insecure losers.


----------



## GigaAscender (Mar 21, 2021)

over if you still go on yubo as a man


----------

